# Differences between lhasa apso , Bichon Frise , and Maltese



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Cleo and no matter what she is she will stay here. But with comparing her to Skipper she looks totally different. Her hair is straight all the time I just give her a bath and I don't even have to brush or blow dry her and it is straight. She has really short legs where as skippers legs are longer. She is sort of widder then him, he is taller with a slimer build. Also her hair is so think where his is thinner. Also their noses are different hers is smaller where as his is longer.

I am thinking of getting her DNA tested to make sure she is not a mix or somthing else. Are these tests acurate? I read on USA today about the testing costs and they are not that high. If I get her tested and it proves she is full blood is there anyway to register her then?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes the test are accurate. Can you post pictures of both?


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

The tests are accurate and if they aren't you should get a refund! I found something about this in a Dog Fancy magazine a couple months back!

Lhasa Apso's tend to be a different color and size wise I am not quite sure! Bichon's are bigger than the Maltese.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Where did you purchase Cleo & Skipper from? If you purchased either of them from a pet store, chances are, one or both is either a Maltese mix (usually mixed with Poodle or Bichon), and/or they are the result of poor breeding. They may both be purebred, but if the breeder(s) don't know or care what they are doing, the offspring won't resemble the breed standard.

Pictures of both would help a lot, as well as exactly where you got them (breeder in your town, pet store, internet, etc). Getting a DNA test done would be pointless other than for the satisfaction (or disappointment) of knowing whether they are purebred or not. There really is no point in registering a dog unless you plan to show or breed.*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Do you have pictures of your pups? 

Maltese fur should ideally be straight, so that is no flaw or indication that she is a mix. Also it is my understanding that maltese are a fairly compact and sturdy as opposed to long and lanky, though a picture would give better perspective. They aren't supposed to be too short legged, or too compact. It's really hard to say without seeing them.


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

DNA kits:

Canine Heritage XL Breed Test
Detects 108 breeds.
$119.95, from MetaMorphix Inc.
www.dog-dna.com
The company is offering an upgrade program for costumers who purchased the original version of the test, which dected only 38 breeds.
-----

DNA Breed Identification
Detects 61 breeds.
$59.95, from BioPet Vet Lab
www.biopetvetlab.com

-----

Wisdom Panel MX Mixed Breed Analysis
Detects 134 breeds.
$135 to $170, from Mars Veterinary
www.wisdompanel.com

Note: These were taken straight from Dog Fancy October 2008.

Hope this helps,

Addison


----------

